# Losi Mini servo options



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I know the Hitec 56 has been the common upgrade for the Mini-T and other Losi mini variations for years but has anybody tried anything else? I have a Fut S3156 that I'd like to use. It fits like a glove physically but the horn generally used with the HS-56 does not fit the spline of the Futaba. Any opinions on optional mini horns and ways to link the steering parts to it?


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

there is a jr option am not sure on a futaba horn.
http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=LOSB0820
http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=LOSB1228
http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=LOSB1226 the last is for the hitec


----------

